# Moving to Denver and looking for a game



## Funkthis (Nov 7, 2006)

I have just accepted a job in the Denver area and will be moving there around December 1st.  I have never lived there and know no one who lives there.     So I don't know much about the city.  

I would love to find a regular gaming group.  Because I'll have a M-F job I would only be able to play on the weekend or possibly at night during the week.  I would rather just run a character but could DM if absolutely necessary (I DM for my current group and would like to take a break).  I'm up for most games and have played alot of D&D and Warhammer lately.

It also would be nice to have some suggestions on where the good gaming shops are in the city.

Thanks


----------



## jcfiala (Nov 10, 2006)

Denver!  From the top.

A) Gaming found: My current campaigns are all full, but you want to subscribe to houseofdragons @ yahoogroups.com and introduce yourself there.  A lot of the local roleplayers subscribe there.

B) Gaming Shops: There are a couple good ones in the city, although where you will be living will determine which one you'll be hanging out at:

Lakewood/WheatRidge (North/west/northwest): Valhallas, on 44th just west of Harlan.  Google it.  Just recently was bought while going out of business (for disintrest, not lack of business), but has a varied stock, although a lot of D&D and GW.  Large playing area.

Aurora (SouthEast/East): Attactix, over on... ah, google it.  What I'd describe as a wider selection of roleplaying and other games than Valhallas, but not nearly as much play space, although there is some.  

Enchanted Grounds (South): Down in Highlands Ranch, I think on Colorado south of C-470.  *Just* opened up, a coffee shop with game stuff.  I haven't personally been there yet, but one of the folks who works there is in my Giants game, and apparently it's nice, but not much gaming space.  I've gamed with the folks who opened it.

Black & Read (NorthWest): About 80th and Wadsworth.  Big used book and record store - and I mean we got vinyl there - but also a sizeable new and used rpg section, as well as card games and board games.  No play space, and some people get wierd vibes there.  But they've got a nice discount on all of the books, a slightly different selection than some of the other stores, and some used stuff at half cover price.

C) Gaming conventions: February is Genghis Con, June or so is BenCon, September is Tacticon, all are worth checking out.  Anime con is in October (Nan Desu Kan), the SF con is also in October (MileHiCon) and has some gaming, and I think Opus is going to be in May this year.  Genghis is by far the largest anime convention.

Drop me a line sometime.


----------



## Funkthis (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks so much.  

I appreciate the info and will definately check out the yahoo group.  I won't be moving until December and with the holidays I'm sure I won't have much time until the new year but its nice to know where to start looking.  I will be living somewhere on the SW side (still not sure where exactly yet) but I am definately willing drive to find a good store and/or game.

Again thanks.


----------



## jcfiala (Nov 11, 2006)

Funkthis said:
			
		

> Thanks so much.
> 
> I appreciate the info and will definately check out the yahoo group.  I won't be moving until December and with the holidays I'm sure I won't have much time until the new year but its nice to know where to start looking.  I will be living somewhere on the SW side (still not sure where exactly yet) but I am definately willing drive to find a good store and/or game.
> 
> Again thanks.




Well, Southwest will put you somewhere near the Enchanted Grounds, like I mentioned before, and now that I think about it there's also Bonnie Brae Games, which is near Broadway and Hampton, and no longer in the area called Bonnie Brae.  

I'm pretty sure Crothian is here in Denver too, although we've never met in person.... except he's over at www.rpg.net.


----------

